# Mini T Hinge Pins



## Gene (Nov 3, 2001)

Does anyone make a hinge pin with a nut rather that these $$#&#^ e-clips ?

I'm going blind trying to get them on and off. :drunk:


----------



## k1m (Sep 25, 2001)

I hear ya man! If those little buggers get loose, forget about ever even finding them.They're metric no doubt, but I found some e-clips that seem to fit but have larger o.d. Too bad something with a head on one end like a finishing nail and clip on the other (like XXX) isn't avaliable, at least you'd only have to deal with one fastener.


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

Very little chinese hands put those on at the big factory :freak: 
I look at one time could not find anything get some tweezers they help.


----------

